

Wow: Craigslist loses Craigslists.com domain dispute - ilamont
http://domainnamewire.com/2012/08/10/wow-craigslist-loses-craigslists-com-domain-dispute/

======
gmyachtsman
Sounds like one of the Craig's needs some new lawyers.

